# is Missa de Angelis the utter most christic franco-flemish triump done by Dufay?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I sense a vibe each time i would listen to this music i felt closer to christ, amazing stuff, and im not even a super jesus guy, but a beleiver in some way or another ...

Anyway name motets lamentationes, media vita that seem christic aura to you good for soul and karma cleansing , relaxing, i know im sounding new age but i dont care.

Have a nice day folks :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

What cd are you talking about?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Bayard musique cd * Mandryka*


----------

